# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016 (22 Μαϊου, Ηράκλειο)

## Polyneikos

Στις 22 Μαϊου, στο Ηράκλειο , θα γίνει το Grand Prix MR Kρήτη 2016 , υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB.
Aναμένουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα! Η Ημερομηνία πολύ καλή για όσους ενδιαθέρονται να αγωνιστούν. Πιστεύω καθώς είναι παράδοση οι Κρητικοί να υποστηρίζουν τις διοργανώσεις τους, θα έχει τόσο συμμετοχές όσο και πολλούς φιλάθλους!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επίσημη προκύρηξη του αγώνα της Κρήτης :*

Η Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες 
διοργανώνει το ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & ΦΙΤΝΕΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ 2016


Ανδρών, Γυναικών, Παλαιμάχων, Εφήβων, Νεανίδων, Παίδων Bodybuilding, Classic Bodybuilding, Men’s Physique, Women’s Fitness, Body Fitness, Bikini Fitness, Women’s Physique, Children Fitness
Οι αγώνες θα διεξαχθούν στο Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο «ΜΑΡΚΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ», Περιοχή Εσταυρωμένου, , 22 Μαϊου 2016 Ηράκλειο, Κρήτη.


Ζύγιση, μέτρηση, καταγραφή: 9.00 πμ – 12.00 μμ
Έναρξη αγώνων: 6:00 μμ


Μέγας Χορηγός των Αγώνων 
Divine Fitness Center, Ηράκλειο

http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/kypello_kriti_2016/

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα. Τέλη Μαΐου αξίζει να παρευρεθεί κάποιος στο Ηράκλειο έστω και για βόλτα  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι αγώνες θα διεξαχθούν στις 22 Μαίου στο Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο «ΜΑΡΚΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ», Περιοχή Εσταυρωμένου, Ηράκλειο, Κρήτη.
Θα θέλαμε να σας γνωστοποιήσουμε μετά από ενημέρωση από τον χορηγό της διοργάνωσης  έχουν  εξασφαλιστεί  90 εισιτήρια με 50% έκπτωση.
Επίσης η διαμονή στο ξενοδοχείο των αθλητών θα είναι επίσης με 50% έκπτωση.
Τέλος, ο γενικός νικητής του αγώνα θα ταξιδέψει με δωρεάν εισιτήρια στην Ισπανία όπως και θα έχει δυο ημέρες δωρεάν διαμονή σε ξενοδοχείο.


Μέγας Χορηγός των Αγώνων


    DivineFitness Center, Ηράκλειο


Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες 


Πιλαφτσής Παναγιώτης
B3 Productions – Διαφημιστική
Τ. 6980818383

http://www.bodybuilding-eosd.gr/%CE%...%CE%9F-%CE%A3/

----------


## Polyneikos

Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι αθλητές οι οποίοι μένουν η κατάγονται από τη Κρήτη και θέλουν να πάρουν μέρος στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Φιτνες‘’ΚΡΗΤΗ 2016’’ που θα διεξαχθει στις 22 Μαΐου 2016 στο Ηράκλειο, να επικοινωνήσουν άμεσα με το τοπικό σωματείο ’’ ΤΑΛΩΣ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ’’ για την έκδοση Αθλητικού Δελτίου.
Υπεύθυνος έκδοσης αθλητικών Δελτίων Καραταρακης Μιχάλης, τηλ: 6944832212

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Υπάρχει  πιθανότητα να παρεβρεθεί  ο νικητής των -100kg στο πρόσφατο ASC USA,Κύπριος Αβράμης Κυριακού ως guest poser.Θα είναι σε φόρμα αγωνιστική,καθώς σε λίγες εβδομάδες μετά θα συμμετάσχει στον επόμενο αγώνα του,το Amature Olympia (που από Σεβίλη μεταφέρθηκε στη Μάλαγα)

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Θα είμαστε εκεί!
Από το περίπτερο των X-TREME STORES θα διανέμουμε Δωρεάν το περιοδικό του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ. Επίσης, φωτογραφίες και αποτελέσματα του αγώνα θα δημοσιευτούν στο επόμενο τεύχος.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Τέλεια! 

Στάλθηκε από το ZTE Blade A450 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Υπάρχει  πιθανότητα να παρεβρεθεί  ο νικητής των -100kg στο πρόσφατο ASC USA,Κύπριος Αβράμης Κυριακού ως guest poser.Θα είναι σε φόρμα αγωνιστική,καθώς σε λίγες εβδομάδες μετά θα συμμετάσχει στον επόμενο αγώνα του,το Amature Olympia (που από Σεβίλη μεταφέρθηκε στη Μάλαγα)


Δε θα γίνει τελικά αυτή η εμφάνιση,ίσως όμως στο κλειστό των Μελισσίων

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Φαντάζομαι περι μπογιάς-ατομικου ποζαρίσματος κ.ο.κ ισχύει οτι σε ολους τους αγώνες της ΕΟΣΔ ετσι?...

Επισης να αναφέρουμε σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της διοργάνωσης οτι :




> Προς ενημερωση των αθλητων εκτος κρητης που θα λάβουν μέρος στο πανελληνιο κυπελλο κρητης στις 22 Μαιου στο ηρακλειο η διοργανωση ναυλωσε πουλμαν για τη διευκόλυνση των αθλητων απο το ξενοδοχειο στο σταδιο!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*H AΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟΥ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟΥ ΚΡΗΤΗΣ*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια ανακοίνωση της ΠΕΟΣΔ (Παγκύπριας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness) σχετικά με την διευκόλυνση που μπορούν να έχουν Κύπριοι αθλητές για να συμμετάσχουν στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο ΚΡΗΤΗ 2016

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016, Guest Poser θα είναι ο Γιάννης Τσούνος !

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο γενικός νικητής του αγώνα θα ταξιδέψει με δωρεάν εισιτήρια στην Ισπανία όπως και θα έχει δυο ημέρες δωρεάν διαμονή σε ξενοδοχείο.



*Οι χορηγοί του αγώνα*

----------


## Polyneikos

ΟΣΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΔΗΛΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ (ΜΕΣΩ ΤΩΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ) ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ “ΚΡΗΤΗ 2016″ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 7 ΜΑΙΟΥ, ΘΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΡΥΝΘΟΥΝ ΕΞ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΔΟΙΠΟΡΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΩΦΕΛΗΘΟΥΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΚΠΤΩΣΗΣ 50% ΣΤΗΝ ΤΙΜΗ ΤΩΝ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΚΩΝ ΕΙΣΙΤΗΡΙΩΝ ΤΟΥΣ.

Πηγή :
*Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## sobral

Αποτελέσματα: 

*Bodybuilding εφήβων - ΟΡΕΝ*

1. Καμπουράκης
2. Παναγιωτόπουλος
3. Μανούσκος
4. Ταβλαδωράκης

*Classic bodybuilding εφήβων - ΟΡΕΝ*

1. Παναγιωτόπουλος
2. Μανούσκος
3. Άτας
4. Άλτης
5. Dobri

*Mens Physique εφήβων*

1. Κοντόπουλος
2. Άτας
3. Ταυλαδωράκης

*Βikini fitness junior*

1. Ντανίλα
2. Κουκιά
3. Καγιά
4. Τάκα
5. Καστελόριζου

*Classic bodybuilding -1,78 cm*

1. Μοιντίνης
2. Καφετζάκης
3. Μουντούσης
4. Ζουράρης
5. Τσιρακμάνης
6. Θεοδώσης
7. Ιωαννίδης

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών +1,78 cm*

Κολιακουδακης
1. Κάββαλος
2. Στειακάκης
3. Γιακουμάκης
4. Γκουλαξίδης
5. Λαμπρου
6. Παπουτσάκης
7. Κολιακουδάκης
8. Σταράκης
9. Λιβαδιτάκης

*Model γυναικών*

1. Τότα

*Bikini fitness - ΟΡΕΝ*

1. Κάτσι
2. Αντωνίου
3. Ντανίλα
4. Χούτα
5. Παπαγεωργιου
6. Καγιά
7. Σταύρου
8. Βασιλοπούλου

*Bodyfitness - OPEN*

1. Μπαλαμπάνη
2. Μηττάκου
3. Άσπρου
4. Αγιαννοπούλου
5. Αλογδιαννάκη
6. Dann

*Mens Physique -1,78 cm*

1. Τίλλος
2. Κοντόπουλος
3. Βαθυλάκης
4. Μυλωνάκης
5. Τσιρικμάνης
6. Παππάς

*Mens Physique +1,78 cm*

1. Παπουτσάκης
2. Μιχαήλ
3. Ζαχαριουδάκης
4. Γιακουμάκης
5. Γκουλαξίδης
6. Βουτουφιανάκης
7. Ζερούκας
8. Λάμπρου
9. Gusman

*Masters*

1. Θεοφάνους
2. Μοιντίνης
3. Βλαχάκης

*Bodybuilding -80 kg*

1.Ibrahim Omed
2. Πεζουλας
3. Πετράκης
4. Ζουραρης
5. Φάσαρης
6. Τσαβλίδης
7. Ιωαννίδης

*Bodybuilding -90 kg*

1. Λαζάρου 
2. Μπαρμπαδάκης
3. Θεοφάνους
4. Ελευθερίου
5. Κάββαλος
6. Ξανθής

*Bodybuilding -100 kg*

1. Taylor
2. Κυριαζής
3. Μπαρμπαδάκης
4. Μουρτζάκης
5. Καρουζάκης
6. Λαμπαρίδης

*Bodybuilding +100 kg*

1. Μουτζούρης
2. Μορτζάκης



*Οverall bikini fitness γυναικών*

1. Ντανίλα

*Overall Physique Ανδρών*

1. Τίλλος

*Overall Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών*

1. Κάββαλος

*Overall Bodybuilding Ανδρών*

1. Taylor

*Mr. Κρήτη 2016*

1. Κάββαλος

----------


## Polyneikos

Θα ξεκινήσω ένα ενδεικτικο φωτορεπορτάζ του Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλο Κρήτης, για το οποίο συνεργαστήκαμε με την εταιρία επαγγελματικών φωτογραφήσεων, *Secret Productions,* η οποία μας παρέχει την φωτογραφική κάλυψη που έκανε στον αγώνα.
Τους ευχαριστούμε πολύ και προσωπικά τον *Μιχάλη Σφακιωτάκη* για την άμεριστη βοήθεια προς το Bodybuilding.gr :03. Clap: 

------------
*
OVERALL BB "Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016"*


Nικητής του Overall, ο Αγγλος *Adam Taylor,* μόνιμος κάτοικος Κρήτης, τον οποίο έχουμε δει να διαγωνίζεται το 2012 και 2013.

----------


## Polyneikos

O αγώνας είχε και τον τίτλο "MR KΡΗΤΗ" , τίτλο που διαγωνίζονται αποκλειστικά αθλητές που κατάγονται από την Kρήτη.

Νικητής ο *Μιχάλης Κάββαλος*

----------


## Polyneikos

Overall Classic BB, μάχη μεταξύ του *Βασίλη Μοϊντίνη* και *Μιχάλη Κάββαλου*, με νικητή τον δεύτερο

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οverall Bikini Fitness, νικήτρια η Ντανίλα Αλεξάνδρα

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Overall Men Physique, με νικητή τον *Γιάννη Τίλλο*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest Poser του αγώνα , ο Γιάννης Τσούνος 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Bodybuilding εφήβων - ΟΡΕΝ


*1. Καμπουράκης*
2. Παναγιωτόπουλος
3. Μανούσκος
4. Ταβλαδωράκης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic bodybuilding εφήβων - ΟΡΕΝ*

*1. Παναγιωτόπουλος*
2. Μανούσκος
3. Άτας
4. Άλτης
5. Dobri

----------


## Polyneikos

*Men Physique εφήβων*

*1. Κοντοπουλος*
2. Άτας
3. Ταυλαδωράκης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini fitness junior*

1. Ντανιλα
2. Κουκιά
3. Καγιά
4. Τάκα
5. Καστελόριζου

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic bodybuilding -1,78 cm

1. Μοϊντίνης*
2. Καφετζάκης
3. Μουντούσης
4. Ζουράρης
5. Τσιρακμάνης
6. Θεοδώσης
7. Ιωαννίδης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding Ανδρών +1,78 cm*

*1. Κάββαλος*
2. Στειακάκης
3. Γιακουμάκης
4. Γκουλαξίδης
5. Λαμπρου
6. Παπουτσάκης
7. Κολιακουδάκης
8. Σταράκης
9. Λιβαδιτάκης

----------


## Polyneikos

*Models 

Σοφία Τότα*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini fitness - ΟΡΕΝ

1. Κατσι
*2. Αντωνίου
3. Ντανιλα
4. Χούτα
5. Παπαγεωργιου
6. Καγια
7. Σταυρου
8. Βασιλοπουλου

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodyfitness - OPEN

**1. Μπαλαμπάνη
*2. Μηττάκου
3. Άσπρου
4. Αγιαννοπούλου
5. Αλογδιαννάκη
6. Dann

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Physique

Στέλλα Παπαποστόλου*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Physique -1.78

1. Τίλλος*
2. Κοντόπουλος
3. Βαθυλάκης
4. Μυλωνάκης
5. Τσιρικμάνης
6. Παππάς

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique +1,78 cm

1. Παπουτσάκης
2. Μιχαήλ
3. Ζαχαριουδάκης
4. Γιακουμάκης
5. Γκουλαξίδης
6. Βουτουφιανάκης
7. Ζερούκας
8. Λάμπρου
9. Gusman

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters BB

**1. Θεοφάνους*
2. Μοιντίνης
3. Βλαχάκης

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλό επίπεδο φαίνεται από τις φωτογραφίες και πολλές συμμετοχές. Μπράβο  :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

Όντως αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ. Εξαιρετικό επίπεδο. 

Μωρέ μπράβο!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -80 kg

1.Ibrahim Omed
2. Πεζουλας
3. Πετράκης
4. Ζουραρης
5. Φάσαρης
6. Τσαβλίδης
7. Ιωαννίδης

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία συμμετείχε και ο Tασος Metalhea|d|!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -80

*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding -90 kg*

*1. Λαζάρου* 
2. Μπαρμπαδάκης
3. Θεοφάνους
4. Ελευθερίου
5. Κάββαλος
6. Ξανθής

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen BB -100


**Bodybuilding -100 kg

1. Taylor
*2. Κυριαζής
3. Μπαρμπαδάκης
4. Μουρτζάκης
5. Καρουζάκης
6. Λαμπαρίδης
*
*

----------


## vaggan

πολυ καλο επιπεδο καταπληκτικος φωτισμος ωραιο ντεκορ :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bodybuilding +100 kg

1. Μουτζούρης
*2. Μορτζάκης

----------


## Polyneikos

*
OVERALL BB "Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο Κρήτη 2016"*


Nικητής του Overall, ο Αγγλος *Adam Taylor,* μόνιμος κάτοικος Κρήτης, τον οποίο έχουμε δει να διαγωνίζεται το 2012 και 2013.

----------

